

Show HN: Firefox addon to highlight new HN links since last visit - Sujan
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/hacker-news-newer-links/

======
Sujan
Found this today and it is totally great. I absolutely love it. Thanks,
reader_1000!

~~~
evanrelf
Replying to your own post, really?

~~~
Sujan
Why not? I have to choose between posting a link or a text, so I added my
commentary as a comment. What's wrong with that?

